# Labor Day Classic Sale Catalog



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.boergoats.com/tools/catalog/public0.php

I am not going. I have enough goats and more on the way right now. But, looks like some nice stock.

GT


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lottsa pretty goats in that sale!


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> http://www.boergoats.com/tools/catalog/public0.php
> 
> I am not going. I have enough goats and more on the way right now. But, looks like some nice stock.
> 
> GT


There's always nice goats at that sale, and we're in the same position numbers wise as you. Buuuuut, I might have to make sure I'm outside doing things that afternoon...


----------

